# E8400 oder Q8200 - Entscheidungshilfe



## thecamillo (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues System zusammenzustellen kann mich aber gerade nicht so recht Entscheiden.

Entweder etscheide ich mich für einen E8400 mit  Asrock G31M-GS Motherboard und 4GB RAM oder Q8200 und ebenfalls mit  Asrock G31M-GS Motherboard und 4GB RAM.

Als Grafikkarte nehme ich die Geforce 9400/9500 GT 1024MB, da diese für meine Zwecke sich am ehesten und am bezahlbarsten eigent.

Da ich verschiedene Betriebsysteme installieren werde und als Kernsystem Ubuntu herhalten wird habe ich im Gegenzug dennoch einige Bedenken was die Leistung eines Quad-Prozessors mit sich bringt. 

Wie man herrausliest bin ich von der Technik eines Dual Core 2 am ehesten geneigt diesen zu wählen. Da dieser aber schon am Aussterben ist weis ich nicht wie Sinnvoll sich eine Anschaffung eines solchen lohnt.

Meine Anforderungen sind:
- einigermaßen Zukunftssicher
- gute Latenzzeiten
- Langlebigkeit
- gute Performance bei Virtualisierung multiblen Betriebsystemen 
  (Win98ME, Win 2000, Win XP, Win7, Ubuntu, Debian Server)
- auch zum Zocken hervorragend geeignet
- für Bildbearbeitung und Videoschnitt geeignet

Bitte um adequate Entscheidungshilfen.

MfG

thecamillo


----------



## thecamillo (29. Oktober 2009)

Bin ich der Einzige der hier heute Abend Fragen beantwortet?


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

ASRock ist ein Tochterunternehmen von ASUS und produziert Mainboards im "low budget" Bereich.
Die Qualität soll dementsprechend sein, ich würde es mir also nochmal überlegen.

Thema Quadcore:
Win98ME gibt es nicht..... entweder meinst Du Win98, Win98SE (Second Edition/Zweite Ausgabe) oder WinME (Millennium Edition).
Ich weiss nicht wie es bei Win98 aussieht, aber ich vermute dass Win98 nur einen Kern unterstützt..... wenn es denn mit so moderner Technik überhaupt noch läuft.
Win2000 unterstützt 2 Kerne, die übrigen werden einfach ignoriert.
Per Eintrag in der boot.ini lässt sich Win2000 sogar dazu bewegen nur einen Kern zu nutzen (auf einem Dualcore selbst ausprobiert).
Win2000 sieht jeden Kern als eigenständigen Prozessor an.
Bei XP bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, sollte aber mindestens genauso sein wie bei Win2000.
Tip: ich hatte mir auch mal die Frage "Win2000 mit Quadcore" gestellt..... über die Suchfunktion findest Du einen Link (ich glaube von chmee) der Aufschluss darüber gibt welche Windowsversion wieviele Prozessoaren/Kerne unterstützt.
Mit Win7 dürfte es keine Einschränkungen geben (die waren ja schon bei Vista Vergangenheit).
Für Ubuntu/Debian, bzw. Linux allgemein, ist ein Quadcore kein Problem.
Allgemein sei aber anzumerken dass (neben dem Betriebssystem) die verwendeten Programme auf den Mehrprozessorbetrieb ausgelegt sein müssen, um die volle Leistung (also alle Kerne) nutzen zu können.

Thema 4 GB RAM:
Win98 --> keine Ahnung
Andere Systeme nutzen auf jedenfall, zumindest wenn es sich um 64-Bit Systeme handelt, die vollen 4 GB.
32-Bit Systeme nutzen die vollen 4 GB (oder mehr) nur wenn das System PAE unterstützt..... andernfalls werden nur ca. 3,3 GB genutzt.
Evtl. solltest Du, unter Berücksichtigung der VM, auch mehr als 4 GB RAM einbauen.
Ich habe 3 GB und nutze Win2000/Debian Etch (Dualboot) als reales System..... und komme gelegentlich an die Speichergrenze (Programmabstürze wegen Speichermangel)..... mit 2 GB RAM war es sogar die Regel (leider passen in mein Notebook nur max. 3 GB RAM).
Ich gehöre allerdings auch zu den Leuten die den Dateimanager (Explorer/Konqueror) und die Browser wochenlang geöffnet lassen. 

Thema Festplattengrösse:
Ich weiss nicht wie es auf einer virtuellen Maschine aussieht, aber grundsätzlich kommen alle Windosversionen ab Win2000 mit Festplatten jenseits der 137 GB Grenze klar (bei Win2000 (zumindest mit SP4) mit Eintrag in der Registry, bei XP mit Eintrag in der Registriy oder min. SP1).
Wie es bei Win98 aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, zumindest aber kommt es mit 80 GB Festplatten klar..... es sollten also zumindest bis 137 GB möglich sein.

Im grossen und ganzen kann man also sagen dass ein Quadcore (zumindest ab Win2000) grundsätzlich nutzbar ist.
Evtl. zu viele Kerne oder zu viel RAM werden von Windows ignoriert.
In einer VM sollten sich die Kerne und der RAM auch begrenzen lassen.
Ob sich auch die Festplattengrösse in einer VM begrenzen lässt, kann ich nicht sagen.
Eigentlich sollte ein VM aber virtuelle Partition einsetzen können (schon wegen der Dateisystembegrenzung (FAT32) unter Win98).

Zum Thema VM:
Ich habe schon mehrfach gelesen dass die Leistung innerhalb einer VM niedriger sein soll als auf einem realen System.
Ist auch verständlich, neben dem Betriebssystem nutzt ja auch die VM (und dessen Betriebssystem) Ressourcen.
Mehr Leistung (Quadcore vs. Dualcore) dürfte also nicht schaden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ronaldh (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe den E8400, und habe den damals auch bewusst gewählt. Er hat pro Kern eine höhere Taktfrequenz als der vergleichbare Quadcore, und es gibt wirklich wenig Anwendungen, die mehr als 2 (häufig sogar nur einen) Kern unterstützen.

Allerdings hängt die Frage vor allem davon ab, was Du machen willst. Wenn Du etliche Anwendungen parallel laufen lässt, dann machen 4 Kerne natürlich schon Sinn, da diese Anwendungen sich dann nicht so sehr gegenseitig ausbremsen. Wenn Du dagegen nur wenig parallel machst, und die Anwendungen 4 Kerne nicht unterstützen, hast Du mehr von der höheren Geschwindigkeit der einzelnen Kerne des Core 2 Duo. 

Wobei sich jedoch das grundsätzliche Problem stellt, dass beim Ablauf mehrerer Anwendungen, die parallel laufen, in der Regel die Festplattenzugriffe das Nadelöhr sind, falls die Anwendungen eben nicht nur im Hauptspeicher ablaufen. Ich arbeite vorrangig in der Datenbankentwicklung, und da wird der Prozessor naturgemäß immer durch die Festplatten ausgebremst.


----------



## thecamillo (2. November 2009)

Entschieden habe ich mich nun ebenfalls für den E8400, da auf diesem ettliche meienr Vorhaben/Programme und Applikationen am ehesten ausfürbar sind.

Der Qaud bietet, wie meine Vorredner bereits erwähnten, diverse Zusätze was die Informationsauswertung betrifft, jedoch basieren die derweil stabilen MS Betriebsysteme (ausgenommen vista und w7) auf max. Duo Core Technik bzw. können diese effektiv nutzen.

Im Zuge meiner Zusammenstellung habe ich das Asrock G31M-GS gewählt, da dieses nach oben hin, was den Prozessoreinsatz betrifft, absolut offen ist, da sich hier auch alle QuadCores der Serie Q... installieren lassen. Zumal ist der aussreichende FSB von max. 1600 MHz und die Gesamtauslastung der adaptierbaren Speichermodule auf 8 GB ausschlaggebend für einen Kauf. Erstmal begnüge ich mich mit nur 4GB RAM/DDR2 800.

Da ein Rechner jeweils von der langsamsten Komponente ausgebremst wird, sind sämtliche Laufwerke auf SATA gemünzt und es kommen keine IDE Geräte zum Einsatz. 

Da ich es nervig finde alle 6 Monate ein neues DVD LW einzubauen (aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich einen hohen Verschleiss davon) nehme ich nun ein simples DVD-ROM zum einbauen und der Brenner als externe Komonente. 

Die Festplatten werden Western Digital der Serie Cavier sein, da mir diese auch in der Vergangenheit und nach aktuellen Berichten die beste Performance bot.

Da Bootmanger oftmals mehr kaputt machen als Sie dafür konzipiert wurden, entschloss ich mich dahingehend, eine kleine HDD mit 80GB für XP und eine kleine von 80GB für Ubuntu reinzubauen, und noch eine mit 320GB zum auslagern. Nunzu kommt noch eine mittlere mit 400GB als externe Platte auf der ich derweil MojoPack einrichte.

Die Grafikkarte ist weder eines der hochmodernen Grafikmonster die es derweil zu erwerben gibt. Da die Technik bzw. die Applikationen noch keine effektiven Anwendungen geschaffen haben wozu dann eine Graka die 512 Bit. Zumal abzuwarten ist, wie sich nun die Sache mit nVidia und Intel entwickelt. 

Meine Graka ist eine einfache 256 Bit 9400GT mit 1024MB RAM welche allen Anforderungen der nächsten 4-7 Jahre gerecht werden dürfte. Hierbei sind nicht Spiele gemeint sondern Anwendungsapplikationen.

Diese Stromfresser brauchen natürlich auch ein gutes Netzteil, da ohne ein NT ohne ausreichende Maximallast dazu führen würde, dass die Bauteile unnötigerweise heiss laufen würden. Ich entschied mich für ein 780Watt starkes NT von ASUS welches ich günstig erwerben konnte.

Danke für eure Denkanstöße und Hilfen.

Es grüßt

thecamillo


----------



## Stonefish (2. November 2009)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:


> Diese Stromfresser brauchen natürlich auch ein gutes Netzteil, da ohne ein NT ohne ausreichende Maximallast dazu führen würde, dass die Bauteile unnötigerweise heiss laufen würden. Ich entschied mich für ein 780Watt starkes NT von ASUS welches ich günstig erwerben konnte.



Gut, jeder hat sicherlich eine andere Definition, was er persönlich als "Stromfreser" empfindet - bei Einigen sind das schon Rechner mit knapp 200W Verbrauch unter Volllast wie Deiner, bei anderen gehts erst ab 500W aufwärts los. Aber ein 780W Netzteil?

Das ist gelinde gesagt leicht überdimensioniert. Rein rechnerisch könntest Du mit dem Teil 3 Rechner mit dergleichen Hardwarekonfiguration wie bei Deinem gleichzeitig betreiben und hättest vermutlich noch Luft nach oben. Vielleicht findest Du da noch eine Alternative? Ein be quiet Pure Power mit 300W würde es z.B. auch locker tun.

Wenn Du den Rechner nur für Office-Anwendungen benötigst, wird Dir die 9400GT sicherlich auch gut 4 Jahre treue Dienste leisten. In Deinem ersten Beitrag war allerdings noch von Bildbearbeitung, Videoschnitt und "Zocken" die Rede. Je nach dem in welchem Ausmaß, bei welcher Monitorauflösung und mit welchen Anwendungen Du die jeweiligen Sachen betreibst, kann es da mit einer 9400 GT heute schon eng werden und nicht erst in 4-7 Jahren. (Zumal ich mir auch nicht so sicher wäre, dass heutige Mainstream-Hardware solange hält.)

Übermäßige Zukunftssicherheit würde ich in das Mainboard jetzt auch nicht reininterpretieren, insbesondere in die 1600 MHz FSB. Mir ist gerade auch nicht ganz klar, was damit gemeint ist. Eine Unterstützung von CPUs mit 1600 MHz FSB macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, wenn das Board z.B. nur Arbeitsspeicher mit max 800 MHz unterstützt. Zumal mir auch kein DDR2 Speicher mit solch hoher Taktung bekannt ist. Oder spielen die 1600 MHz auf das Quadruple-Data-Rate Verfahren an und gemeint ist eigentlich ein FSB von 400 MHz?
Naja egal, das Board reicht sicherlich für Deine Ansprüche, da hast Du Recht.


----------



## thecamillo (2. November 2009)

Ich habe genaugenommen die Hardwarekomponenten expliziet auf einander abgestimmt.

Das Motherboard bietet mir upgradefähigkeit und eine Maximallast von 8GB für DDR2 800 und 677 andere Boards entweder nur das Eine oder das Andere. Dazu kommt noch die allgeine Übersetzung von 12V, +5V, +3.3V die mir wichtig ist.
Als Referenz hierzu: http://www.asrock.com/MB/overview.asp?Model=G31M-GS

Dir sollte schon bekannt sein, dass wenn man ein System welches sagen wir mal 300 Watt Leistung benötigt man min. 25% des tatsächlichen Energieverbrauches hinzurechen sollte. Wer zu wenig Saft hat, dem überhitzt das Netzteil und es verabschiedet sich im schlimmsten Fall mit einem lauten Knall.

Die Graka zieht alleine mal schon rund 100 Watt, dazu kommt der Prozessor mit rund 70, Speicher und Platten mit ebenfalls rund 170.

Ich hatte übrigens die Filesaveplatten vergessen. Das sind auch nochmal 3 an der Zahl. Im Grunde also 6 Platten. 

Die externen Geräte fallen mit gerade mal ca 30Watt nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht.

Rechnen wir mal: 

100+70+170+30 =   370 Watt Grundbetrieb + 25% (92,5) = 462,5 Grundbetrieb.

Angemessen wäre dann ein 500 Watt/550Watt Netzteil. 

Was machen wir aber, wenn noch eine 2te Graka hinzukommt oder ausgetauscht wird die mehr Strom verbraucht oder ich mich dazu entschließe einen Quad zu nehmen der in seiner minimalsten Ausführung bereits 95Watt nur für sich beansprucht? Quelle: Core 2 Duo 8400 und Core 2 Quad 8200

Ich würde einfach mal davon ausgehen, dass du lediglich die veraltete Graka in dem Beitrag herausgelesen hast und das ganze System als minder denunzierst ohne überhaupt Ahnung von der Technik zu haben.

Entschuldige, wenn du dich persönlich angegrifen fühlst aber mir geht es hier um qualitative, fachbezogene Äusserungen zu meinem Thema und da sind mir subjektive Eindrücke Scheibenkleister egal. Also solltest du nochmal deine Meinung äussern bitte referenziere deine Aussagen mit entsprechenden Links und behalte deine persönlichen Eindrücke für Dich.

Ich bastle jetzt schon seit über 15 Jahren Rechner zusammen aber so eine Antwort hab ich mich noch nie getraut nur aufgrund der Tatsache, weil die Graka nicht die Neuste ist, zu treffen.

Also mir wär das peinlich um ehrlich zu sein aber gut schlißlich begründest du deine Antwort wenigstens.

gruss thecamillo


----------



## Stonefish (2. November 2009)

Hallo thecamillo,

bitte entschuldige, falls bei Dir durch meinen Beitrag der Eindruck entstanden sein sollte, ich würde Dir Dein fachliches Hintergrundwissen absprechen wollen. Das war ganz gewiss nicht meine Absicht. Genau wie Du gehöre ich aber auch ganz bestimmt nicht zu Personen, die "aus dem Bauch heraus" und "subjektiv" sich zu Themen äußern, die ein gewisses Technikverständnis voraussetzen. Daher wäre ich Dir dankbar, wenn Du mir dieses auch nicht gleich absprechen würdest, nur weil ich eine andere Meinung vertrete. Wir teilen ganz offensichtlich ein ähnliches Hobby (Genau wie Du stelle  und baue ich seit Jahren Rechner zusammen.), also lass uns doch ganz sachlich über verschiedene Ansichten diskutieren und uns nicht mit irgendwelchen ungerechtfertigten Vorwürfen aufhalten. 


Gerne möchte ich meine Behauptung auch mit den geforderten Quellen untermauern:

http://www.meisterkuehler.de/content/energierechner-fuer-computer-79.html

Auf dieser Basis hatte ich folgendes errechnet:

65W    TDP für den Core2Duo E8400
50W    Nvidia Geforce 9400 GT
3,2W   Für 2 DDR2-800 Speichermodule a 4 GB (Oder hast Du 4x1GB installiert?)
2,4W   CPU-Lüfter
2W       1 Gehäuselüfter (Möglicherweise hast Du ja auch mehrere installiert.)
54W    6 SATA Festplatten
6W      DVD-ROM Laufwerk
2,5W   Für ein USB-Gerät (Du sprachst ja von einem externen Brenner)
10W    Mainboard
1W      USB Maus
1W      USB Tastatur

Macht bei mir 197,1 Watt. Das erwähnte be quiet 300W Netzteil hat einen Wirkungsgrad von rund 85%, liefert also so rund 255 Watt. In der Differenz zwischen bereitgestellter Leistung und tatsächlich gebrauchter wäre also sogar noch für deine geforderten 25% Extra-Leistung Platz. (Rund 50W gemessen am Gesamtverbrauch extra.)
Der verlinkte Energierechner ist so konzipiert, dass er den Volllast-Verbrauch errechnet, d.h. über diese rund 200W wird Dein Rechner also nur schwer hinauskommen.

Natürlich basiert dieser Energierechner gerade bei Festplatten, Speichermodulen, Laufwerken, Lüftern, Mainboard etc. nur auf Durchschnittswerten. Sicherlich gibt es da viele Beispiele, in denen solche Komponenten ein paar Watt mehr oder weniger ziehen. 
Solltest Du tatsächlich RAM-Bausteine und Festplatten verbaut haben, die zusammen 170Watt verbrauchen, dann wäre ich Dir für einen Link zu diesen Modellen mit ihren Spezifikationen dankbar. Denn dann hätte ich offensichtlich eine falsche Vorstellung vom Stromverbrauch dieser Komponenten und könnte etwas dazu lernen.
Auch wäre es mir neu (was nicht heißt, dass dem nicht so sein kann), dass eine 9400GT 100W zieht. Selbst bei absoluter Auslastung erscheint mir das zu hoch. Bitte verlinke doch auch hier kurz etwas. (Die Karte zielt ja vor allem auf stromsparende und leise HTPCs ... 100W wären da einfach völlig an der Zielgruppe vorbei.)
Du sprichst von externen Geräten und 30W Gesamtverbrauch - was meinst Du damit genau? (Tastatur, Maus und den externen Brenner?)

Lass es mich abschließend nochmal ganz klar formulieren, damit es nicht wieder zu einem Missverständnis kommt:

Es geht hier um DEINEN Rechner und DEIN Geld. Du kannst darin einbauen was Du für gut und richtig hälst und ich möchte Dir da überhaupt nicht reinreden. Nur von meinem bisherigen Kenntnisstand bezüglich der maximalen Leistungsaufnahme verschiedener Hardwarekomponenten ausgehend war ich nur ob der Wahl eines 780W Netzteils etwas verwundert.
Das heißt aber weder, dass Du Dich rechtfertigen müsstest, warum Du es trotzdem einbaust, noch dass diese Wahl nicht vielleicht sogar doch begründet sein kann. Möglicherweise ist auch einfach mein Kenntnisstand unzureichend. Für diesen Fall wäre ich Dir wie gesagt dankbar, wenn Du mir die Gelegenheit geben könntest dazu zu lernen.

Ich würde mich daher freuen, wenn wir diese Diskussion ganz sachlich fortführen könnten, da mich Deine Meinung und Dein Wissen zu diesem Thema ehrlich interessieren.

In diesem Sinne

Stony


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> 3,2W   Für 2 DDR2-800 Speichermodule a 4 GB (Oder hast Du 4x1GB installiert?)


Da das genannte Board nur 2 Slots hat, dürfte er sich für 2x 2GB entschieden haben.
Eine Aufrüstug auf 8GB ist so also nicht ohne Austausch möglich.

Es gibt nicht viele Boards die 4GB-Riegel unterstützen..... aber von Gigabyte gibt es eines (auch für Quad-Core), welches sogar 4 Slots für max. 16GB und 6x SATA 3Gb/s hat --> GA-EP43-DS3.
Da ist man schon flexibler. 
Allerdings sind 4GB Riegel auch nicht ganz billig und die Herstellerauswahl ist sehr bescheiden.


----------



## thecamillo (3. November 2009)

Das Board von Gigabyte habe ich auch kurzzeitig favorisiert. Ist beinahe schon  Industriestandard mit den 16GB RAM. Bei Virtualisierungsystemen macht das bestimmt Laune.

Übrigens ist doch 9400er GT nicht gleich 9400er GT. 

Also meine hat 101Watt Verbrauch, steht in der Beschreibung allerdings hab ich mich bei der Bitzahl vertan sind nur 128.

Hier alle Daten:

Captiva Nvidia Geforce 9400 GT 1024MB

Chipset: Geforce 9400 GT 

Bus Type: PCI-Express 16x Lane 2.0

Memory: 1024MB GDDR2

Memory Bus: 128Bit

RAMDAC: 800MHz

Stream Processors: 16 

Shader Clock: 1400 MHz

Peak Pixel Fill Rate: 4,4 Billion Pixels / Sec

Peak Memory Bandwidth: 12,8 GB/Sec 

Video Output Function: 
DVI (Dual-Link), D-Sub, HDTV & S-Video

Stromverbrauch: 101 Watt nominal

Softwareunterstützung:
Direct X 10 mit Shader Model 4.0 und OpenGL 2.1

Funktionen: ... einigen wir uns auf Viel ....

Es geht mir nicht darum, dass ich Wattgenau mein Netzteil aussuche sondern ich nach oben hin, sobald Geräte ausgetauscht werden Grafikkarte z.b. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 braucht heute schon rund 290 Watt - http://www.nvidia.de/object/product_geforce_gtx_295_de.html ich das auch problemlos tun kann ohne mir Sorgen zu machen obs meine Mühle dann noch lange macht.

Die WD Platten der Serie Caviar Blue verbrauchen etwa je 8Watt also bei 6 Platten rund 50Watt gesamt. http://www.wdc.com/de/products/products.asp?driveid=305#jump1616

Man darf schon den Herstellern vertrauen, denn deren technische Angaben sind allesamt verbindlich und solch tolle scripte auf irgendwelchen Seiten sind da absolut fragwürdig. Ich halte mich lieber an Fakten.

Ich muss gestehen ich habe immernoch einen Röhrenmonitor und ja der is sau alt aber dafür saugut http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/compaq/additional/QSMONPERF.pdf. Ein vergleichbares LCD Modell würde rund 500 kosten aber wozu verkaufen wenns der alte noch tut.

PS: Kein anderes Keyboard als mein geliebtes Naturell Board von MS (huch PS2)

In diesem Sinne  gute Nacht.

gruss thecamillo


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2009)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:


> Das Board von Gigabyte habe ich auch kurzzeitig favorisiert.


Darf ich auch fragen warum Du Dich dann anders entschieden hast?
Ich habe das Board nämlich auch im Auge.
Einerseits weil es genug Spielraum bietet [1] und andererseits weil es schön viele PCI Slots hat.


thecamillo hat gesagt.:


> .....z.b. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 braucht heute schon rund 290 Watt.....


Ich stelle dann schonmal einen Bauantrag für ein Atomkraftwerk. 
Spass beiseite, als "immer an" System wird es wohl auf ein Atom 330 mit 4GB RAM hinauslaufen (leider unterstützen die meisten nur 2GB ).
Und als "Arbeitstier" kommt ein Quad-Core mit vorerst 8GB her. 

[1] Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten bei denen ein PC lange ausreichen soll.
Mein letzter PC ist nun ca. 10 Jahre alt (Pentium3@800Mhz)..... da darf man sich ruhigen Gewissens auch mal was neues gönnen. 

[edit]
Was Deine Tastatur angeht: es gibt doch PS2 to USB Adapter. 
[/edit]

[edit2]
Ich weiss nicht was Du hast, das von Dir gewählte Board hat doch PS2 Anschlüsse. 
[/edit2]


----------



## thecamillo (3. November 2009)

Das mit der Tastatur, da wollt ich nur den Stony etwas aufzeihen, weils doch schon etwas älter ist. Ich sag immer: Nicht alles was neu ist ist auch gut. Siehe Antivir 2009 Juliupdate der löscht sogar wichtige Systemdateien von XP lol. Aber was solls is ja neu. Und wieder einmal darf man sein System neu einrichten. 

Never touch a Runnig Gag. 

So alle haben gelacht ich bin müde und geh gleich schlafen.


Für mich war die OS Kompatibilität ausschlaggebend. Das Board von Gigabyte ist ausschließlich nur Vista und höher vorbehalten. Es bietet wirklich viele Extras und wers braucht, brauchts halt.

Schlaf gut

thecamillo


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2009)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:


> Für mich war die OS Kompatibilität ausschlaggebend. Das Board von Gigabyte ist ausschließlich nur Vista und höher vorbehalten.


Dann klicke mal auf "Treiber" und wähle als OS "All" aus. 
Dann findest Du Treiber ab Windows 2000..... für die Netzwerkkarte sogar ab Windows 98.
Es gibt sogar für XP 64Bit Treiber.
Für Windows 7 (wer es braucht ) wird sich sicherlich auch noch was tun.

Brauchen..... hmm, ich sage mal so:
An meinem Notebook sehe ich dass 3GB RAM hin und wieder zu wenig ist.
Bei 4GB habe ich dann auch nicht sooo viel Luft, also muss ich mit 8GB anfangen.
Da wäre bei dem ASRock schon schluss.
Bei dem Gigabyte kann ich in z.B. 5 Jahren immernoch mal schnell 4GB oder 8GB dazu packen ohne mir gleich einen neuen Rechner kaufen zu müssen. 
Und so teuer ist das Board auch nicht..... geht irgendwo bei ca. 60 Euro los (ohne jetzt auf die Seriösität der Händler zu achten).



thecamillo hat gesagt.:


> Schlaf gut


dito


----------



## thecamillo (3. November 2009)

Ich habs aber schon gekauft.    

Wo ist der ich muss weinen Smilie?

Mittlerweile ist eine Platte da und das Gehäuse, fehlt nur noch das Netzteil, die Graka, die 5 anderen Platten, DVD-Rom, der RAM, die CPU und last but not least das Motherboard. (ich will einen weinenden smilie haben)

gruss


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2009)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:


> Ich habs aber schon gekauft.
> 
> Wo ist der ich muss weinen Smilie?


Demnach bereust Du den Kauf?
Du hast doch 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht.
Mit etwas Glück ist das Board noch nicht abgeschickt und somit fallen auch keine Versandkosten an.


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. November 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Demnach bereust Du den Kauf?
> Du hast doch 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht.
> Mit etwas Glück ist das Board noch nicht abgeschickt und somit fallen auch keine Versandkosten an.



Die Versandkosten müssen vom Händler erstattet werden. In jedem Fall für den Hinweg. Übersteigt der Wert der Ware den magischen Wert von 50€ sind auch entsprechende Rücksendekosten zu erstatten. Die meisten Firmen legen dabei darauf wert, dass die Pakete frankiert sind und nicht unfrei verschickt werden um eben diese Rücksendekosten für sie so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Prinzipiell kannst du nichts verkehrt machen indem du einfach den Widerruf erklärst (schriftlich per Post/Fax) und wenn das Paket denoch ankommt die Annahme entsprechend verweigerst. Dann geht das ganze praktisch gratis zum Absender zurück.


----------



## thecamillo (4. November 2009)

Ach Gott nee, bereuen tue ich das keines Wegs! Wenn ich mal mein System modernisieren muss leiste ich gerne wieder meinen Beitrag für das Bruttosozialprodukt.

Das Asrock ist für meine Zwecke allemal absolut perfekt und sollte ich tatsächlich 8 GB RAM brauchen kann ich ja 2x 4GB 6400er für derweil glaub ich so um die 120€ dazu kaufen. Das macht den Bock dann auch nimmer Fett.


----------

